#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-15
<Takyoji> I get a kick out of this http://apple.slashdot.org/story/10/03/14/208200/Microsoft-Employees-Love-Their-iPhones
<Takyoji> So is MySQL Workbench a somewhat dead project, or?
<Takyoji> Actually, seems to have quite a bit of changes since I've last used it
<Obsidian1723> hey all, not sure if you have seen this or not, but http://www.openstickers.com
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-16
<netbook> No more snow in Mpls
<netbook> I'm happy
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> Then why do you live in Minnesota? :P
<netbook> Well, it is the transition time I really dislike... slushy muddy snow
<Takyoji> at least it's been relatively quick (or at least here)
<netbook> Hopefully there will be a few cold snaps
<netbook> kill those bastard bugs >:D
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> I don't think I noticed mosquitoes much at all last summer
<Takyoji> Blackberry phones don't allow syncing via IMAP at all, correct?
<Takyoji> As it forces you to use some form of a Blackberry mail server, right?
<Takyoji> or am I way off?
<Takyoji> Bleh, the Windows 7 commercials are irritating..
<Takyoji> "Windows 7 was my idea!"
<kermit> does this look like a bad lipsync to anyone else, even though it isnt?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrCCO2JcVOw&feature=channel
<kermit> is that due to compression or latency?  i've seen it in other videos
<Takyoji> Perhaps the audio bitrate is a little off, or just the audio track in general
<kermit> maybe, but the lips seem like their movements are blurred too
<kermit> like they're at a lower framerate than the rest
<Takyoji> Fun; apparently Empathy doesn't support the /mode IRC command either..
<kermit> Takyoji: does it have /quote ?
<Takyoji> Apparently not
<kermit> Takyoji: now that's just wrong
<Takyoji> Doesn't support /kick either
<Takyoji> Anyone used fwknop at all?
 * Obsidian1723 night all
<tonyyarusso> never heard of it
<Takyoji> http://www.cipherdyne.org/fwknop/
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<Takyoji> considering it; in regards of my tinfoil hat
<tonyyarusso> is it packaged?
<tonyyarusso> !info fwknop lucid
<ubot3> Package fwknop does not exist in karmic
<tonyyarusso> stupid ubot3
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-17
<Takyoji> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SinglePacketAuthorization
<Takyoji> fwknop-server exists in the repositories
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Takyoji> Just for curiosity and giggles; how many have seen the movie Antitrust? (if I haven't already asked the question before)
<kermit> Takyoji: yes, i recall the paralells :)
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: is that the one where the kid steals skynet code from a dead ringer for Bill Gates?
<kermit> tonyyarusso: it is
<tonyyarusso> Then yes.
<kermit> tonyyarusso: where whenever someone walks into a room, the art changes to their preference
<Takyoji> otherwise it's actually surprising; IE9 might actually be sane.
<Takyoji> Has hell frozen over already?
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> Someone needs to make a single purpose website for "has hell frozen over yet?"...
<kermit> might be sane?   that sounds like 'the new firefox is faster and doesnt leak memory'
<JChristensen> Anyone making plans for ubuntu jam next weekend?
<Takyoji> I find it a bit awkward that Virtualbox OSE is categorized as an "Accessory" in Karmic..
<kermit> since most ppl use it to run Win, it should be under Games.
<Takyoji> heheheh
<Takyoji> otherwise heard of the recent news?
<Takyoji> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-1004-reads-file-sizes.html
<kermit> we should just display the logarithm of the filesize and abandon all these units of scale
<kermit> a blank CD holds.. e^20.42 bytes
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> There should be more geek songs/movies
<Takyoji> That aren't based on absolutely fictious computer science and so forth
<Takyoji> Weird Al is decent, but could be a little better
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-18
<kermit> Takyoji: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerdcore_hip_hop
 * Takyoji listens to some Dual Core
<JChristensen> is that like seven fifths
<JChristensen> ?
<Takyoji> Never heard of it
<JChristensen> my mistake severed fifth
<JChristensen> jono's band
<Takyoji> jonobacon?
<JChristensen> yeah
 * Takyoji digs around in curiosity
<JChristensen> www.severedfifth.com
<JChristensen> Seeing as he's a one man band guess it would be more like Single Core.... <- lame joke
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> I find it surprising that some things on YouTube are available in 1080p
<kermit> Takyoji: wow, like what?
<Takyoji> I've noticed some music videos, and other things in 1080p
<Takyoji> i.e. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvEYKRF5IA
<Takyoji> (note: mild sexual themes at the end)
 * JChristensen rushes to end ... j/k
<kermit> Takyoji: it doesnt seem to be able to serve it that fast
<Takyoji> serves in under like 3 seconds for me
<kermit> Takyoji: the whole video is loaded in 3 seconds for you?
<Takyoji> For reasonable buffering yes, the entire video, no.
<kermit> ohh
<kermit> it's not serving it fast enough to me
<JChristensen> 1.5MB Dsl its out of the question for me
<Takyoji> I believe I have 10Mb/s
 * Takyoji wonders if JChristensen is relatively new to the channel or not
 * JChristensen is
<kermit> not even 720p serves fast enough
<JChristensen> I did figure out how to save youtube videos though
<Takyoji> Just snatching it from the /tmp folder, or using a web browser plugin?
<Takyoji> Otherwise which region of Minnesota are you of?
 * Takyoji is in Faribault
<JChristensen> Owatonna
<JChristensen> right down the road
<Takyoji> Ooo
<Takyoji> For once I have someone that's somewhat nearby. :P
<kermit> wow, is anyone here from minneapolis?
<Takyoji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam
<mr_steve> kermit, yo.
<kermit> i think obsidian is
<Takyoji> I think a majority of the members are
<Takyoji> or the general metro region
<kermit> h00k is in duluth
<JChristensen> talked to a couple from mpls on here
<Takyoji> otherwise I'm still in decision of an installfest for the south area of Minnesota
<Takyoji> but still haven't found a location
<JChristensen> I have a client with a T1 right next to a coffee shop
<JChristensen> might be able to talk them into letting me put a wifi router on the t1
<tonyyarusso> Of people that I know where they live, we currently have 4 people in here from the Duluth/Superior and NE area, one or two from the south, and the rest are Metro.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: if you have as few people as you claim, you could just go to Perkins, so don't let me hear you whinin' about location ;)
<Takyoji> I barely know of anyone whom would attend. :P
<Takyoji> and Perkins has no electrical plugins nor wireless access (in my town/city)
<tonyyarusso> So do it sans computers.
<Takyoji> an installfest without computers? :o
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't need to be an installfest.
<tonyyarusso> If you want to do that, do that, but don't not have an event because you couldn't do that.
<JChristensen> Takyoji: There is a lucid release party in st paul on 4-24
<Takyoji> April 24?
<JChristensen> http://www.penguinsunbound.com/Future_Meetings
<Takyoji> Yea, I go to each of those.
<Takyoji> I'd just like to additionally have something local
<Takyoji> As it's an hour for me to Minneapolis, and for others in like Owatonna, Mankato, and so on, it's like 2 hours.
<JChristensen> Unfortunatly there isn't enough people down here
<Takyoji> But if done in Faribault, that would mean anyone in those cities would have less than a 1 hour transit.
<JChristensen> But i am working on changing that
 * JChristensen thinks the meetings should be at the Minneapolis Town Hall Brewery
 * Takyoji wonders if he'd be of admittance to such a facility. :P
<tonyyarusso> Wait, April 24th??
<JChristensen> thats what their website says
<Takyoji> I believe that's before the release of 10.04
 * tonyyarusso thinks Brian really needs to learn to actually check the darn release date
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: it is.
<Takyoji> Which yes, don't make sense
<Takyoji> doesn't*
<tonyyarusso> This is like the fourth time he's done that.
<Takyoji> Hah
<JChristensen> LOL
<Takyoji> Here you go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule :P
<Takyoji> Erm
<Takyoji> Wrong one
<Takyoji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Takyoji> There
<Takyoji> April 29th
<tonyyarusso> e-mail sent
<JChristensen> so whats your guy's opinion on the buttons on the left
<JChristensen> ?
<Takyoji> I'm indifferent. However, in care of those I help, it's a little questionable.
<Takyoji> Thing is, the justification is that supposedly they're first moving the buttons the left in 10.04, and in 10.10 they'll experiment with something new in the right side of the window
<Takyoji> Yet, I don't see how the buttons could just be on the right, and anything experimentally new could just be on the left instead
<tonyyarusso> JChristensen: It's evil and must die.
<JChristensen> ahh i'm sure i'll get used to it but its kind of annoying thus far
<Takyoji> I'm fine with it, but again, for the people I support Ubuntu for, probably not.
<Takyoji> Look at how people crap a brick over some layout changes on Facebook for example
<Takyoji> that are logical improvements
<JChristensen> more agreeing with tony on that one
<Takyoji> I also just don't see much justification to the idea however (of the button realignment)
<Takyoji> and we're such nerds for freaking out over such matters. :P
<Takyoji> I understand however that the hotspot of view is always the top-left region
<Takyoji> and may be a beneficial attribute for completely new computer users
<Takyoji> that's the only justification I can think of (even though that's not what they implied publicly at all)
<JChristensen> Every OS has them on the right, i'm used to them being on the right, i dont see anything good about moving them
<Takyoji> I believe OS X is on the left
<Takyoji> (of course, I haven't touched a Mac in probably a year)
<JChristensen> great next thing you know there will only be 1 mouse button
<Takyoji> :P
<Adremelech> your right, its on the left in os x
<Takyoji> It's Ubuntu OS X
<Takyoji> *cough hint* Ubuntu 10.04 *cough*
<Takyoji> Note: 10
<Takyoji> :P
<Adremelech> i like the buttons on the left just because im used to using a macbook
<Adremelech> it did take a bit to get used to though on my desktop
<Takyoji> What I think should be absolutely necessary though is:
<JChristensen> havn't touched a mac in over 5 years
<Takyoji> Instead of forcing it back to the right. Give the person a CHOICE on the Appearance dialog between left or right.
<JChristensen> good call Takyoji
<Takyoji> By all means, it could be set to right on a default installation
<JChristensen> that was the first thing i looked for
<Adremelech> Takyoji, i think you can edit the layout using gconf-editor
<Takyoji> It just seems that Ubuntu is degrading to a form of sacrificing choice in favor of "simplicity"
<Takyoji> Whereas when you want to derive from the norm, it's over complexified than it should be.
<Takyoji> at least you have the general option to an extent however
<Takyoji> Unlike Windows where the layout of the taskbar is practically hard-coded
<Takyoji> I mean,
<JChristensen> Everything windows is hard coded
<Takyoji> Windows is an example of severing choice for the favor of simplicity.
<Takyoji> It's just irritating that developers conceive the idea of over-simplifying things, when there isn't really much in return.
<JChristensen> Have to dumb things down, havent you seen idocracy
<Takyoji> I have certainly seen Idiocracy. 2 days ago in fact. :P
<JChristensen> great show
<Takyoji> The best useful simplication in 10.04 however would be the new scanner GUI, replacing the archaic XSane interface.
<Takyoji> Which brings complete joy to me
<Takyoji> Because it just makes me cringe watching a new user try to use XSane to scan documents.
<Takyoji> But it has electrolytes!
<JChristensen> Brother offers scan to FTP on network models. Excellent alternative to xsane in the past
<Takyoji> Why not SFTP? :o
<Takyoji> But yea, it's beautiful have a level of abstraction like such
<Takyoji> where all you need is a LAN connection to scan a document
<Takyoji> without having to deal with the drivers and so forth.
<JChristensen> They offer a driver for that too
<JChristensen> works with xsane over LAN
<JChristensen> Nice to see companies offering linux drivers and support for a change
<Takyoji> A good golf clap in appreciation of HP, as one example.
<Takyoji> (or at least for releasing specifications for drivers to be built)
<JChristensen> Epson was a nightmare to deal with
 * JChristensen is out of here "See ya later"
<Takyoji> Bye
<Takyoji> Just be sure to return eventually (some day). :P
<Takyoji> Haaah http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/03/17/2218208/Disgruntled-Ex-Employee-Remotely-Disables-100-Cars
<Takyoji> It just gives such a similar feeling to DRM
<Takyoji> Is it possible to run a VM in VirtualBox "headless"? Or in other words, running the background, without a GUI.
<mr_steve> Takyoji, I dunno about OSE, but I was doing precisely that with the proprietary version
<Takyoji> How do you set it up in the proprietary version?
<mr_steve> You can start a VM from the command line, I forget the exact incantation but it has something to do with VBoxManage
<Takyoji> ahh
<mr_steve> VBoxManage --startvm <name> -t rdp or something like that, to tell it that the console should be on the built-in RDP server
<Takyoji> ahh
<mr_steve> or -d vrdp, maybe. I dunno. I switched to VMWare because VirtualBox fails at DOS
<Takyoji> Which type of DOS? :P
<mr_steve> heheh one results in the other in this case. Try running some old DOS apps in a WinXP VirtualBox. Some of them will lock up the entire VirtualBox process, requiring a kill -9 on the host.
<Takyoji> ahh
<mr_steve> It was BBS door games in my case. I was running a telnetable BBS on VirtualBox, and most of the old games would bring the whole thing to a halt. DOS apps also run real slow, for some reason.
<kermit> mr_steve: did you try booting DOS directly?
<kermit> ..inside virtualbox
<Takyoji> OR, just using DOSBox, probably would have been the most sane. :P
<Takyoji> I don't think there's issues with the emulation of DOSBox
<mr_steve> eh the problem was the BBS runs on windows, but the games were all old DOS progs
<kermit> mr_steve: huh, how did they communicate with DOS programs then?  if by TCP, then maybe you could still run it on seperate virtual machines
<mr_steve> kermit, they talked via FOSSIL driver, these DOS programs were designed to talk to a modem directly, and the BBS software had a driver that pretended to be a modem.
<mr_steve> I'm happy with it on VMWare for now, until I get around to migrating it to linux native. The BBS will run on linux, with the door games running in a patched version of DOSemu
<kermit> what games?
<mr_steve> Legend of The Red Dragon, Tradewars 2002, a few others whose names escape me
<kermit> woo
<kermit> i wrote a client for tradewars
<kermit> there's a 1994 movie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_the_Red_Dragon_%28film%29
<kermit> hmm i just realized BBSes alwasy had much cooler names than websites.
<mr_steve> definitely
<kermit> i assume you've found bbsmates.com right?
<mr_steve> yeah I've checked it out once or twice
<kermit> wow i'm on their BBS.. man i've spent a lot of time online in my life.
<kermit> (memories!)
<kermit> nice it even simulates 2400 baud
<kermit> mr_steve: wow, plaiyng BBS doors reminds me of when i was young enough to not have to worry about paying rent.
<kermit> or in any other way/shape/form valuing my time ;)
<h00k> kermit: Superior, but Duluth is right across the bridge
<netbook> ls
<netbook> oops heh
<bdunnette> So where's that Lucid beta I've been itching to get my hands on?
<netbook> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<netbook> maybe that's what you want
<netbook> I had problems with installing guest additions on Lucis in VirtualBox
<netbook> I think I will be sticking with koala for a while
<Obsidian1723> What is everyone's thoughts here on the changing of the order of buttons and also the move ovfer to the left hand side? Anyone tried Lucid yet?
<Obsidian1723> What is everyone's thoughts here on the changing of the order of buttons and also the move over to the left hand side? Anyone tried Lucid yet?Is the whole minimize, max, close button order and left hand move only in Ubuntu or is that in Gnome?
<bdunnette> Obsidian1723: FWIW, Shuttleworth has said that, though consistency's a problem with free desktops, he's standing behind the leftward shift: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/218
<ubot3> Malone bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Obsidian1723> yeah I know
<Obsidian1723> We will need to hack the gconf and use Remastersys to make an ISO
<Obsidian1723> Joe6pack wont do that.
<bdunnette> Until someone packages an "un-Shuttleworth" script -- looks like it's a one-line gconf thing.
<Obsidian1723> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tonyyarusso> I edited the gconf key to fix my button position/order as soon as I found out how.
<tonyyarusso> And I can confirm that it can be done with a one-line gconf command.
<tonyyarusso> but of course, both of the people who care are gone.
<kermit> people join/part a lot in this channel
<kermit> i wonder if they're on laptops and fairly mobile
<tonyyarusso> I am, but that's what a VPS is for ;)
<kermit> tonyyarusso: do you use ZIRC?
<kermit> oh you're on the shell, i see
<tonyyarusso> kermit: yeah, I just ssh+screen+irssi
<kermit> er ZNC not ZIRC
<tonyyarusso> Although I also have irssi-proxy set up so I can connect from another client without ssh.
<kermit> i'm in about 50 channels, i don't know how i could manage that with a console client
<tonyyarusso> I actually find it easier.
<kermit> i used BitchX until about 2000
<tonyyarusso> I'm only in about 10 right now, but I have used irssi for around 100; works great.
<kermit> do you just display one at a time then?
<tonyyarusso> Yes, although through the magic of split windows you could do otherwise if you wanted.
<kermit> can it split vertically in addition to horizontally?
<tonyyarusso> Well, I know screen can; I'm not quite sure how much irssi does internally, but I think so.
<netbook> Screen can do that
<netbook> right
<tonyyarusso> My irssi setup is actually very near a stock config.
<netbook> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit
<kermit> my pidgin setup is so non-stock that the pidgin devs say "well what do you expect" whenever it doesnt work right ;)
<netbook> Yea, I use ssh+screen+irssi as well
<netbook> I suggest giving irssi a shot, along with screen, has made my life much easier
<netbook> can be online all the time even though I am logged out as a user
<netbook> http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<netbook> and screen is actually byobu or something now, in ubuntu
<netbook> don't know why
<tonyyarusso> No, screen is screen, byobu is byobu.
<tonyyarusso> byobu is profiles for screen, which allows you to customize its appearance in useful ways.  It depends on screen, not replaces it.
<netbook> oh ok, that makes sense
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-19
<Takyoji> Behold, as I shall be experimenting with video production in Ubuntu!
<Takyoji> Thankfully the storage medium is an SD card, and the container format is MOV (although, I'm not sure of the codec)
<Takyoji> I guess the codec is H.264
<Takyoji> By the way, anyone know the voltage of mini-USB (Mini A connector)
<tonyyarusso> Wikipedia does!
<Takyoji> 5V, I guess
<netbook> Just did a cool bit of stuff with sed...
<kermit> netbook: have you seen towers of hanoi in sed?
<netbook> heh no
<netbook> I did just make an awesome .bashrc & .bash_aliases thing though
<netbook> Apphend this to .bashrc: http://pastebin.com/U3kMqLtR
<netbook> and here is my .bash_aliases: http://pastebin.com/998JqyfF
<netbook> salias a shows just the alias section of your .bash_aliases... awesome
<kermit> heh i've never used .bash_aliases
<kermit> what makes that file?
<netbook> if you look in .bashrc (your runtime bash file) somewhere near the bottom you will see this:
<netbook> #
<netbook> if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<netbook> # . ~/.bash_aliases
<netbook> #
<netbook> pretty much that means, if there exists a file .bash_aliases, source it as well.
<netbook> so .bash_aliases is an extension of .bashrc, just a place to keep your own additions to .bashrc
<netbook> it can be named whatever you want
<netbook> see what I mean?
<kermit> yeah, i thought it was generated because of the way you're parsing it
<netbook> oh no, i just prettied it up before posting it
<kermit> i have a .bashrc i've been using for years that i copy to all my shells
<netbook> bash aliases are great, saves key strokes bigtime
<netbook> you should pastebin yours
<kermit> heh it's all personal preferences
<netbook> might be something useful ;) Most of my stuff i got from other people
<kermit> and a 429 charactr PS1 + PROMPT_COMMAND
<netbook> wowzors
<netbook> do you display a landscape photo in ascii each time you press enter?
<kermit> i have everything from how many things in my todo list, to how many years i have left to live, in my prompt
<kermit> haha
<netbook> that sounds cool
<kermit> and a random line chosen from a file of things i want to remind myself of
<kermit> plus the usual cwd, date/time, load, and battery charge..
<netbook> now I got to see this thing
<kermit> it run scripts to generate the output though
<kermit> each time
<kermit> you can have `command` in the PS1
<kermit> so my PS1 would need those scripts too to work elsewhere
<netbook> yea i know about escape commands, i was just curious
<kermit> you knew you can have htose in the PS1 ?
<netbook> yea, i don't mind it not working, i just want to check it out
<kermit> \[\033[0;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[0;30;1m\]:\[\033[0;33m\]\w\[\033[0m\] \[\033[34m\](\[\033[1m\]\j\[\033[0;34m\])jobs \[\033[35m\]\D{%m%d(%a) %r} \[\033[0;34m\]`kill -WINCH $$;read a b c d e < /proc/loadavg;echo $a $b $d`\[\033[0m\]\[ \033[0;34m`acpi -b|awk '{printf "%d%",$4}'`\]\[ \033[0;36m`~/bin/docount`\]\[ \033[0;36m`~/bin/todone.total_eta.sh`\]\[\033[m\]\n\$ \[\033[m\]\[\033]0;\h:\w\007\]
<netbook> wow
<netbook> now everything is blue
<netbook> haha
<netbook> nice though
<kermit> not really, it's so much that i don't pay attention to any of it
<netbook> I would use commands, but i am usually sshing into other machines
<netbook> that don't need the load, but I want my bashrc
<netbook> \[\e[0;35m\]\t\[\033[m\]-\[\e[0;36m\]\u\[\e[0m\]@\[\e[0;32m\]\h:\[\e[1;34m\]\w\[\033[m\] \n$
<netbook> is mine
<netbook> well i got to get home, adios
<tonyyarusso> kermit: how do you check the battery charge for your prompt?  The command I used to use isn't around anymore.
<kermit> acpi -b
<kermit> tonyyarusso:  ^
<tonyyarusso> kermit: from the package in universe?
<Takyoji> if only acpi was installed by default..
<tonyyarusso> it used to be
<kermit> i dont know what package offhand
<mr_steve> ahh runaway robot!
<netbook> tonyyarusso: isn't acpi the pkg to install?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-20
<Takyoji> Finally spring break for me
 * Obsidian1723 If anyone wants/needs some free online storage space, Dropbox normally gives 2GB free, but if you use this link, you'll get an additional 250MB free when you sign up for a free account. https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTkxNDE5MTk
 * Obsidian1723 sorry all, wasn not mean to go across all channels like that.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-21
<Takyoji> Heh, on the #blender channel:
<Takyoji> OpenSourcery: omg, best quote in a while
<Takyoji> OpenSourcery: "A computer is like air conditioning; it becomes useless when you open Windows"  -- Torvalds
<Obsidian1723> HAHAHA
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/914191/Windows.ogg
<Takyoji> heh
<Obsidian1723> simple bash script
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/914191/Aliases
<Takyoji> as I figured
<Obsidian1723> :S
<Takyoji> Anyone know of how to change the language of the Firefox GUI at all?
<Takyoji> (reason being to assist with learning another language)
<Takyoji> The system-wide language is already set, and the appropriate language extension for Firefox is installed; yet regardless of what I try, it's still in English.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-14
<Takyoji> Anyone have updates as of OMG Ubuntu? :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-15
<fisch246> hey tonyyarusso, did you get my email?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-16
<nnonix> Well there are certainly more people in here since I visited last.
<seidos> hi Guest6587 :)
<Guest6587> hi
<seidos> greetings ubuntu brethren.  I'm visiting from California, i hope that's okay.
<tonyyarusso> I suppose we can put up with you for a while :P
<seidos> i was talking to Guest6587 in #ubuntu-beginners.  he's in Minneapolis.  he's having an issue with a livecd that's blank.  Nvidia 6150LE integrated graphics.
<seidos> i thought it would be cool to hook him up with you guys or a LUG or something
<tonyyarusso> and by this you mean his screen is blank after booting it, not that the CD itself is blank?
<seidos> indeed, screen is blank.
<seidos> sorry, i should be reading what i type out loud
<tonyyarusso> Tried the "Safe Graphics" mode?
<seidos> i didn't know there was a safe graphics mode from a livecd
<tonyyarusso> Indeed there is.
<tonyyarusso> I think it's one of the function keys on the first screen.
<seidos> never used it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD doesn't have anything on a "safe graphics mode"
<seidos> Guest6587: did you catch that?  apparently there's a safe graphics mode from a livecd/liveusb you can try
<Guest6587> I think I heard something about holding the left shift key
<tonyyarusso> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<seidos> Guest6587: i think it's F4
<tonyyarusso> Guest6587: That's for picking a kernel in grub on an installed system - I don't think it applies to anything on the LiveCD.
<seidos> thanks tonyyarusso
<Guest6587> Hmm... the menu doesn't look like in the screenshots when I boot up and F4 doesn't do anything
<tonyyarusso> If you have just the blank screen with the tiny icons of a keyboard and a person, press enter once.
<seidos> Guest6587: what version?  10.04 64bit?
<Guest6587>  10.04 32bit
<seidos> i'm installing virtualbox so i can try it out
<seidos> ah, i better start downloading that iso.  i only have 32bit 10.10
<Guest6587> I get a menu like in the screenshots, but it doesn't have the Fn options on the bottom and the logo is different
<seidos> i'll download 10.04.2 32bit desktop and see what it looks like in virtualbox
 * tonyyarusso downloads too
<seidos> 11 min on torrents here
<Guest6587> trying 10.10 64bit next
<tonyyarusso> Ah, it does just start booting right away.  Interesting.
<seidos> dang, what kind of connections do you guys have out in MN o_o
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> seidos: Local mirror.
<tonyyarusso> So, gigabit.
<Guest6587> I just got a shiny new modem too
<seidos> profane rouge :|
<tonyyarusso> Guest6587: Okay, actually the holding the shift key advice was correct as it turns out.  Then you'll select your language.  Now I just have to find where they moved this option to.
<Guest6587> oh crap, this guy told me to do exactly this stuff in #ubuntu-installer but that was before I performed a voodoo ritual and got the screen to keep working in the menu and not immediately go blank
<Guest6587> and then I logged out and lost the chat
<tonyyarusso> Guest6587: Found it.  Press F6 ("Other options") and select "nomodeset".  Then Esc to get out of that menu, and Enter to boot.
<Guest6587> ah, yes that was it
<Guest6587> geez, creating the install USB is taking forever
<seidos> thanks tonyyarusso, this was cool.  i should see about hooking up beginners to their ubuntu user group's more often
<tonyyarusso> Indeed :)
<seidos> tonyyarusso: are you in the ubuntu beginners team?  i know i've seen your name around.  perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tonyyarusso> seidos: mostly -ot.  I've done some stuff with -beginners, but not lately.
<seidos> tonyyarusso: right on
<seidos> well i gotta' go to bed guys.  hopefully i'll see you around
<Guest6587> Whelp, the menu I get looks like this: http://www.thomasvjames.com/blog/uploads/20100609004.jpg
<Guest6587> ...except where it says netbook
<tonyyarusso> Guest6587: are you sure that's 10.04?
<Guest6587> supposed to be 10.10 64bit
<tonyyarusso> what's under the advanced options stuff?
<Guest6587> just an option to go back
<Guest6587> there is a terminal like thing with some menus I can bring up by selecting Help, but it automatically boots just a second after I do
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Guest6587> I think it's from when I mistakenly used the alternate install .iso: the same menu came up then, but I just redid the USB with the regular download so I don't see how it's carrying over
<tonyyarusso> oh, that could be
<tonyyarusso> Might be that your flashing just didn't work or something.
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, I have to go to bed, so I'm afraid we'll have to follow up some other day.
<Guest6587> yeah
<Guest6587> good night and thanks for your help
<Guest6587> SUCCESS!
<damian> Is there a way to get a usb's serial number and its block device in /dev? "lsusb -v" is unreliable (it says the connection is timing out), the files in /proc/scsi/usb-storage/ don't mention the device and the numbers don't seem to mean anything.
<damian> hdparm doesn't work on usbs
<damian> I have three usbs that look exactly and I can have them connected all at once I want some way to identify each of them. Naming partitions worked until I started playing too much
<damian> Does anyone know how disk utility gets the serial number?
<damian> I want to setup a server in the future for an installfest and frankly, its a hell of a lot easier to use a gui. Can I set everything up in a graphical session, do CTRL+ALT+F1 (switch to TTY1), then use "kill -s STOP $(pidof Xorg)"?
<damian> killing Xorg outright kills the session and everything spawned from it.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-17
<h00k> Greetings from Ubuntu-Wisconsin
<Takyoji> Just donated $30 to the Japanese Red Cross: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-community-reaches-out-to-japan/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-18
<nnonix> Anyone up?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-20
<nnonix> Anyone playing with Gnome 3 yet?
 * nnonix throws tomatoes
<tonyyarusso> nope
<damian> Well this is interesting, I'm connected through an android app.
<damian> Anyone know of any FOSS events or groups besides our LoCo?
<tonyyarusso> damian: I assume you mean in Minnesota?
<damian> Aye
<tonyyarusso> Things with varying degrees of overlap that I can think of off the top of my head:
<tonyyarusso> TCLUG / Penguins Unbound (St. Paul), K-LUG (Rochester), Northfield LUG
<tonyyarusso> FreeGeek Twin Cities
<tonyyarusso> MinneBar
<tonyyarusso> Beyond the Yellow Ribbon
<damian> Wow, where did you come across them?
<tonyyarusso> which?
<damian> I mean is there a central site for this stuff (the ones I went to didn't have MN)
<tonyyarusso> There's also a UNIX user group, a generic PC one, and an Association for Women in Computing chapter, and I think a LinuxChix chapter.
<tonyyarusso> damian: Nope - this is in my head :P
<tonyyarusso> Gathered from multiple sources.
<tonyyarusso> Plus there are a couple of companies / organizations that use or support FLOSS, such as the U of M CompSci department, CodeWeavers (WINE/CrossOver), and Nagios Enterprises (my employer).
<tonyyarusso> So yeah, there is a LOT of potential for collaboration that we haven't even begun to tap.
<tonyyarusso> Of those, the ones that we've ever done anything with so far are Penguins Unbound and the UofM, and I've had people contact me asking about possibilities from FreeGeek and BtYR, and I have an outside-of-MN-Ubuntu connection to AWC and LinuxChix.
<damian> Happen to know if any of them holding an event?
<damian> I was in the browser, so I didn't realize you had made more msgs.
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<tonyyarusso> well, PU does once a month.
<damian> I'm gonna try the next PU, thanks for the help.
<Takyoji> Curious if anyone here has come across this: http://betterfly.com/category/operating-systems/betterists
<tonyyarusso> nope
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-03-16
<jazzg4> hay  any one here
<jazzg4> what do you need to have  3d Unity  i have some high specs on this computer but still gos to 2d unity
<edlik> I just upgraded to 11.10 and would like to use gnome3 instead of unity, I didnt see it in the login screen it just lists gnome, would that be it? And do I need to reboot in order for it to work?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-03-11
<mathomastech> Hey Minnesota's. Anyone still hanging out in this channel?
<mathomastech> Minnesotans*
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-03-12
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: Yes, but it's pretty quiet.
